# 2005 Pathfinder



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Last week I bought a 2005 Pathfinder 2200V with a 150HP Yamaha four stroke. This thread is about that experience and getting her back into showroom shape. The motor had 137hrs on it when I sea trialed her. Which was a good news bad news kind of thing. Good news, really low hours on the motor so wont need to repower for a very long time. Bad news, the owner did maintenance on the hours & no annual or bi-annual. So the bill for fixing the stuff that had been neglected was a little higher than anticipated.

I want to thank Pete Sr, Pete Jr & Mac at Ships Chandler in Destin for their maticulus work getting the motor & systems up to snuff. They did a great job @ a very resonable price. They also helped the seller realize that the value of his boat was less due to maintenance issues he had not addressed. 

I also want to thank Eddie English over at Boat Trailer .com in Milton for a great job rebuilding the trailer & delivering it when promised. Eddie is fun to watch move around his place @ mach 3 with his hair on fire. The trailer had sat in the woods for 7 years. If you look up how to ruin a trailer. it will say leave it in the woods. 

The plastic cover on top of the trolling motor had crystalized, so that is on order. 
She really needs a spit polish & wash inside & out. I'm vasilating between doing it myself & having someone do it properly.

More updates & pics as I get her prettied up.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Boat.

Something you may want to consider is RePowering. Being that it is currently powered by a F150 which is at the bottom of the power scale if not underpowered, it would make some since that the outboard has worked harder than a more powerful outboard would have for the past 137hours, meaning more wear and more tear. Plus with proper power the performance upgrade would be amazing. 


Good Luck, and keep us updated. 


.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I was initially skeptical about the 150hp being a little light. However, I really don't think I need more power. She did 50 knots at 5500rpm & 30 knots @ about 3500rpm. 3500rpm is in the middle of the power band & optimum for fuel mileage. If I wanted to go really fast, I would consider a bigger motor. I've been at 70mph in a flats boat, really not interested in doing that again. I'm just not in that big of a hurry anymore. 

I would not consider her to be underpowered when she gets up on plane in under 4 seconds & tops out over 50knots.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

1pescadoloco said:


> I was initially skeptical about the 150hp being a little light. However, I really don't think I need more power. She did 50 knots at 5500rpm & 30 knots @ about 3500rpm. 3500rpm is in the middle of the power band & optimum for fuel mileage. If I wanted to go really fast, I would consider a bigger motor. I've been at 70mph in a flats boat, really not interested in doing that again. I'm just not in that big of a hurry anymore.
> 
> I would not consider her to be underpowered when she gets up on plane in under 4 seconds & tops out over 50knots.


 
*That's Cool, but your stating your "not in that big of a hurry anymore", but then you state "you get up on plane under 4 seconds and top out over 50knots". *

*Look It's all Good, but just keep in mind when you are jumping up on plane in under 4 seconds and topping out at over 50knots, you may not be but that little F150 back there is doing all it can do and working extremely hard to do something that a large motor could do with much less effort, energy, wear and tear. *

*It was just a suggestion. *



.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *That's Cool, but your stating your "not in that big of a hurry anymore", but then you state "you get up on plane under 4 seconds and top out over 50knots". *
> 
> *Look It's all Good, but just keep in mind when you are jumping up on plane in under 4 seconds and topping out at over 50knots, you may not be but that little F150 back there is doing all it can do and working extremely hard to do something that a large motor could do with much less effort, energy, wear and tear. *
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Garbo said:


> *That's Cool, but your stating your "not in that big of a hurry anymore", but then you state "you get up on plane under 4 seconds and top out over 50knots". *
> 
> *Look It's all Good, but just keep in mind when you are jumping up on plane in under 4 seconds and topping out at over 50knots, you may not be but that little F150 back there is doing all it can do and working extremely hard to do something that a large motor could do with much less effort, energy, wear and tear. *
> 
> ...


That was a sea trial to see what she could do & make sure she had enough power when needed. Now I'm just gonna put around unless I have to get out of someones way in a hurry. 

BTW Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice boat pescadoloco ! when are we going fishing ??


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I still have more repairs to do & a long list of folks I know that want to go fishing.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I spent a good part of the day trying to get some of the grime off. 

Orange clean & purple power worked great on the greasy areas, the green crud on the trailer & general dirty grimey areas.

I got most of the rust stain out of the release well with rust removers & bleach. It's tough getting a rust stain from a steel bait net off of fiberglass. 

Full strength Attwood hull cleaner & a stiff deck brush got most of the oak leaf stains off 
the deck.

I'm still trying stuff on the hull. Probably going to have someone compound & polish it to get the tannin stains off.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

nice boat, good luck finding the fish. you sound like you have my luck, finally go out and buy something and right off the bat your getting told whats wrong with it.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> nice boat, good luck finding the fish. you sound like you have my luck, finally go out and buy something and right off the bat your getting told whats wrong with it.


Thanks Fish.:thumbup: I allways had really good luck finding fish in the Gulf. It's all about good equipment & preperation. Hopefully those principles will translate to inshore fishing. I will also be taking her out in the Gulf on nice days. 

Everyone has an opinion about hulls & horsepower. This combination was reccomended by alot of folks whose opinion I value:notworthy:. It's more than fast enough to avoid the summer turons & snownurds.:thumbsup: A guide I know from Texas has pretty much the same setup. He put 4000 hard hrs on his Yamaha F150 before repowering. :blink:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like your boat and the bottom line is, if you like it then that is all that matters, period. I traded my bay boat for a bass boat on Christmas eve and the bass boat really needed some detailing done on it. I called "Expert Boat Detail" and Chris came to my house, checked out the job to be done, was very honest with me, gave me his price and went to work. He was very professional and went above and beyond what he had to do. I will call him again next year to have him wax and buff out after the year of use. His number is 850-686-4452. My name is Don and you can ask him about the Stratos bass boat. I wouldn't pass this on unless I truly was satisfied. Hope this helps and tight lines to you.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Trucker said:


> I really like your boat and the bottom line is, if you like it then that is all that matters, period. I traded my bay boat for a bass boat on Christmas eve and the bass boat really needed some detailing done on it. I called "Expert Boat Detail" and Chris came to my house, checked out the job to be done, was very honest with me, gave me his price and went to work. He was very professional and went above and beyond what he had to do. I will call him again next year to have him wax and buff out after the year of use. His number is 850-686-4452. My name is Don and you can ask him about the Stratos bass boat. I wouldn't pass this on unless I truly was satisfied. Hope this helps and tight lines to you.


I saw his work here on PFF & I have been in contact. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a 2004 pathfinder with a full tower. It has a 150 yamaha on the back and it is a little under powered but I have almost 1400 hours on it with no motor issues at all. But of luck with the new boat.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice website. That's one big tower. I'll bet that setup is great for cobia hunting.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

1pescadoloco said:


> Nice webite. That's one big tower. I'll bet that setup is great for cobia hunting.


 
Has to be pretty calm...Great for tripletails though!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Had the Babster come over and work on the boat a bit Last Sunday. He got all the stains off the t-top canvas & the alum on the t-top & leaning post looking much better. Got after all the smooth surface gelcoat areas on the hull & CC with polish & wax. That all looks really good. All in all he did a really good job getting her presentable again.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Got the new top housing for the trolling motor installed on Tuesday. So now I can troll using the foot pedal. The foot pedal works best for me barefoot. I'm still looking at the copilot. Sent it to a factory repair place for testing. Back out for another sea trial fishing trip as soon as the weather & tides look good.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Trolling motor shaft had a small crack where it went into the motor housing. Was not noticeable first time out. It really started sucking in water this time. So the trolling motor is toast. Pulled it off today. Now I really need to sell some of my woodworking toys. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/furniture-manufacturing-shop-equipment-107796/

Break
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's your boat...do as you want with it...if your happy with the 150 on it then go with it...if others think its underpowered then let them buy you what they feel needs to be on it


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> It's your boat...do as you want with it...if your happy with the 150 on it then go with it...if others think its underpowered then let them buy you what they feel needs to be on it


I'm reel:whistling: happy with the 150.:thumbsup: I really like when I go to fill her back up after fishing for 3-4 hours & I only need 3-5 gallons of gas. :thumbup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a nice boat! Keep us in mind if you need a good detail. Or would like me to finish what you started. It would take me all of two full days probably. I'll cut you a deal though


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

that is a good setup and you should be happy with it. Mine has served me well.
congrads


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Thinking of looking for the bull reds Wednesday near the pass & sheepies Thursday or Friday. Probably check Sykes & 3 mile for the sheepies. I need to find my pilon scrapper.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

TARPON01 said:


> Has to be pretty calm...Great for tripletails though!


PM sent:001_huh:


----------

